# best time of year to catch flounder?



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

when is the best time (prime time) of the year to catch flounder???


----------



## got fish? (Nov 13, 2008)

If you ask Ocean Kayaker he would tell you "Jan thru Dec"
The actual " RUN " will vary with everyone, but our best catches in the last 3 years has been late October until early December


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*REMEMBER*

NOV. 1 thru 30 limit is 2 with ROD and REEL ONLY(pole and line)...CVA34


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

R U serious? LOL! Just kidding. 
After the first few cold fronts in the fall it starts to get good and keeps gettin better. Like cva said, check you regs cause they just changed last year


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

For me in Galveston, wade fishing in the dead of winter has always been best for both size and numbers.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> R U serious? LOL! Just kidding.
> After the first few cold fronts in the fall it starts to get good and keeps gettin better. Like cva said, check you regs cause they just changed last year


CVA quoted the reg correctly. 2 ONLY for November...no gigging. The no gigging in November is the stupidest TP&W reg EVER!!!!


----------



## deceiver (Aug 19, 2010)

october


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I start mid September cuz the thump thang is addicting to me. By the 2nd game of the World Series - it's on - like stink on a skunk.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt my feelings if they made flounder a game fish and outlawed gigging altogether but then I don't gig. If you can't give him a fighting chance on a rod and reel or some kind of line it's not much of a sport, just a meat haul.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Uh Oh! Here come the giggers. My personal preference is in November, and although the limit is 2, its fun to catch and release the big girls.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Reminded Me*



chickenboy said:


> I start mid September cuz the thump thang is addicting to me. By the 2nd game of the World Series - it's on - like stink on a skunk.


 Backin 75-80 era at POC E jetty bay side we used to camp.There was a Big Skunk that would just walk into camp and begg for food like a little Dog.It would eat eat right out of your hand (just had to be sure you were upwind side cause he was'nt FIXED) When you floundered near he would walk along with you at waters edge waiting for you to gig a little fish and pitch to him.You could pet him like a cat(hand woud stink though) He was there several years and we never got sprayed .Then we never saw him again..........CVA34


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Flounder are much better concentrated during the fall and spring runs, but hang out at any marsh drain all of the warm months. Any out going tide, is a good time for flounder.
Incoming tides work also, but you have to move the boat to present with the water flow. Chester Moore's book Flounder Fever will tell you just about any thing you want to know about catching flounder.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

From about mid October until the water temp hits 50 or 55 degrees is when the "run" is on.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Whenever you can go fishing. I can get into them pretty good year round. There are more than a few hanging out in the gut behind the pass right now right along the drop off.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Like others have said, they concentrate in the fall, but you can catch them year round if you know where to look. remember, flounder are lazy and wait for the bait to come to them. If you find one in the summer, there are generally others around.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> The no gigging in November is the stupidest TP&W reg EVER!!!!


Would you have prefered them to out law gigging permanetly?

If in stupid you mean, there are not to many game/ fish species that you can go out during their PRIME breeding season at night stun them with a light and stick them .... ???
______________________________________________________________

Cmon, the flounder needed a break, and we were very close to loosing the season completly for Oct - Dec for 3 years, for everyone.

I am not against gigging but I have not done it since I was a kid, but I personally believe TPWD did what was right for both the specie and the majority of anglers.

TPWD held numerous public forums alowing the public to give their input with scientific data backing up their reasoning.

For you to make your stupidest TPWD reg comment, reflects your knowledge of the specie, and the subject.

Regards,

Bryan


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the info!!! now I can't wait for fall!!!!!


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

thank you! I will get the book, flounder are my favorite fish to catch, just have not had any luck this year at all.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you. I am fairly new to saltwater fishing and love flounder! I'm still learning when and where to catch them, also love reds! If you have any tips on catching them I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Would you have prefered them to out law gigging permanetly?
> 
> If in stupid you mean, there are not to many game/ fish species that you can go out during their PRIME breeding season at night stun them with a light and stick them .... ???
> ______________________________________________________________
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

The attitude of many non-giggers towards giggers is the same reason we lose many of our freedoms. Those who do not participate would just as soon have nobody do it. Same attitude non-fishermen have towards fishermen, and can be extended to most hobbies and other parts of life. For the record, I have never gigged, does not mean I never will.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

ryankopecki said:


> The attitude of many non-giggers towards giggers is the same reason we lose many of our freedoms. Those who do not participate would just as soon have nobody do it. Same attitude non-fishermen have towards fishermen, and can be extended to most hobbies and other parts of life. For the record, I have never gigged, does not mean I never will.


You are absolutely right!!

Flounder have a minimum size, they have a daily bag limit. Applies to gigging or rod.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

ryankopecki said:


> The attitude of many non-giggers towards giggers is the same reason we lose many of our freedoms. Those who do not participate would just as soon have nobody do it. Same attitude non-fishermen have towards fishermen, and can be extended to most hobbies and other parts of life. For the record, I have never gigged, does not mean I never will.


This subject is bigger than gigging - there is a commercial aspect to it.

There are only about 100 commercials that harvest Flounder, it is estimated that they take half the harvest for flounder in Texas. Their main way of harvest is gigging.

Commercials are still allowed to take flounder during the November but only by rod and reel.

I am not against gigging, but I am for giveing the flounder specie, that has had dwindeling populations for the last 20 years, a break.

Cutting everyones limit and means of harvest during their run is a good comprimise.

It beats them shutting the season down completly, which they were very close to doing.

You need to look foward on this issue. TPWD did the 1st reales of captive breed flounder in Galveston Bay this year. Granted it was only a little more than 3000 for Galveston, it was a start. Sabine Lake got nearly 10K.

The Hatchery needs for LIVE Flounder to breed, which the publice can help. Get invloved in bringing in live flounder to the open events.

On Sept. 11th on Chocolate Bayou there will be a TPWD truck at the marina collecting the live flounder brought in from the tournemt which requires you to keep your flounder alive. ( check the events link for more info )
Nearly 100 flounder were colleccted in 09' from these events.

The breeding facility still needs approx 200 live flounder from Galveston Bay.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

"There are only about 100 commercials that harvest Flounder, it is estimated that they take half the harvest for flounder in Texas. Their main way of harvest is gigging."


See...now we are starting to come together on this. Ban commercial sale/gigging of Flounder the same as we have done with Specks & Reds. That would give them the much needed relief they needs. Or how about banning the use of airboats for gigging. Several option were discissed at the public hearing and many were better that shutting down the walking gigger.

Perhaps I'm more up to speed than given credit for. After walking with a Coleman lantern & gigging for 32 years straight ... no gaps (purely as a recreational activity) I have a unique and up close concept of what is happening to my sport. Next to duck hunting, gigging the old fashion way is my 2nd favorite sport. Read some of my post. My 9 year old and I go almost every weekend...

except November.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

ryankopecki said:


> The attitude of many non-giggers towards giggers is the same reason we lose many of our freedoms. Those who do not participate would just as soon have nobody do it. Same attitude non-fishermen have towards fishermen, and can be extended to most hobbies and other parts of life. For the record, I have never gigged, does not mean I never will.


I gig. I love it. I'd rather give flounder the chance if the biologists say that is what is needed. And you act like everyone hasn't taken a hit because of the commercials. Even rod and reel limit is down to 2 in November.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Timemachine,

I would like to see gigging from a lantern only as well. As when I did it back in the early 80's that was the way we did it.

It keeps that portion of the texas tradition alive.

From the numerous meetings I went to, the problem came up of what to do with the guys who have spent all this money on rigs with lights ....... 

Banning the commercial sector from Texas Flounder is essentially what is hppening with the restricted limits and rod and reel in November.

So without TPWD shuting down commerical's, they essentially did..... and I have no problem saying I like what they have done ..... TWPD has essentially helped allocate a better distibutiion of the specie to the greater population.


----------



## sposey (Aug 25, 2010)

outlaw gigging, for some people it is a family tradition a past time that has been a staple in many lives for generations and needs to be for generations to come


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

sposey said:


> outlaw gigging, for some people it is a family tradition a past time that has been a staple in many lives for generations and needs to be for generations to come


I wanted to give the propers to Muddskipper. He probably is more informed on the Flounder issue that anyone here. He works for TP&W, with flounder and more importantly, works with the flounder restocking program. He attended the meetings and hearings.

Thanks MuddSkipper for all that you are doing. Our best hope of hanging on to the "tradition" is through guys like you.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With the big changes that took place last year I believe TPWD and anglers would like to see the effects it has on the next few years.

Anglers should see better quality catches, along with more productive outings.

It will take approx 3 - 5 years to see the results.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

best time for me has been the last 2 weeks of october thru the 1st 2 weeks of december.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*FLOUNDER*



Timemachine said:


> "There are only about 100 commercials that harvest Flounder, it is estimated that they take half the harvest for flounder in Texas. Their main way of harvest is gigging."
> 
> See...now we are starting to come together on this. Ban commercial sale/gigging of Flounder the same as we have done with Specks & Reds. That would give them the much needed relief they needs. Or how about banning the use of airboats for gigging. Several option were discissed at the public hearing and many were better that shutting down the walking gigger.
> 
> ...


 X-2 I'M with you. I've always thought the limits for COM. should be the same as REC. if they want to sell there's its OK......CVA34


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone (commercially) should be able to take enough of ''OUR'' fish that they can make a living on it. There's no way the recreational fisherman could catch as much as the commercials do.....


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*best time*

october-december


----------



## Coast Rider (Aug 29, 2010)

October - December like saltwater therapy said. flounderstalker you may want to get a flounder in your picture to go with your name, just a thought !!


----------

